# Benefit Concert for Haiti



## Polednice

I just thought I'd point people in the direction of the Berliner Philharmoniker's benefit concert for Haiti on Saturday. Hopefully you're all aware of the Digital Concert Hall - a marvellous way to watch BP performances live (and retrospectively) on the internet for €9.90.

It'll be live at 7 pm GMT, and then available afterwards in their archives, and all the proceeds go directly to fund aid. The programme is:

*Ligeti*: _San Francisco Polyphony_
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 4 (Mitsuko Uchida)

*Sibelius*: Symphony No. 2

And here are Sir Simon Rattle and Mitsuko Uchida talking about their concert:


----------

